# Quickest Way Of Getting A Tax Refund (UK) For The Current Tax Year?



## rloise (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have been on a Basic Tax Code since I started my job in March. It's my first job in the UK. I called HMRC last month with the missing information and they updated my tax code. I received a letter with the updated tax code a week after my call but apparently they haven't yet notified my employer about the change so this month I paid 20% tax on my full income again. I only work a minimum wage job so I really can't afford to have that much money taken out of my paycheck. I will probably have to wait another month until the next payday to get my refund back through payroll. I will really struggle this month with so much tax being deducted. Is there any way I can get my tax back sooner? Can I claim it directly from HMRC? Will this take even longer? I really don't know what to do. I didn't exapact for me still being taxed on a basic rate this month seeing as I received the letter with my updated tax code weeks ago.


----------

